# 6 Year Old + Gripped D90 = Way To Go Kid!



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

Our 6 year old has shown some interest in photography for about the last year or so (other two kids are as well) so I figured what the heck, let's see what happens.

I put the camera with 50mm lens in Aperture Priority mode like it usually is, flipped up the flash and handed it to her.

I think she's a natural, check out the stance :mrgreen:


----------



## boogschd (Sep 9, 2009)

lol its a tiny pro! )


----------



## Big (Sep 9, 2009)

I do have to agree, the grips for Nikon are much better looking than Canons...


----------



## camz (Sep 9, 2009)

Yo Noyze maybe our daugthers can get together and put us through retirment!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 9, 2009)

We can hope, right!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Goontz (Sep 10, 2009)

Noticed your strap, looked into it, and now have one on the way


----------



## PhotoXopher (Sep 10, 2009)

Very comfortable strap, I've had it since January or so and just started using it now.


----------



## Goontz (Sep 10, 2009)

I was wondering how hard it will be to give up the bright yellow "Nikon" lettering strap  Good to know it's a good, comfortable strap, though.


----------

